# Cannibals



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Two cannibals are eating a clown when one looks at the other and says: "Does this taste funny to you?"


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The other cannibal said "No, but I'm having a ball."


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

The first cannibal then says, "Good for you, but I'm on my last leg."

(By the way, this thread is in such bad taste.)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Then the other Cannibal says "Still tastes like chicken."

Ah, **** I suck at this game.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

For that response, fixed blade gets the cold shoulder.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The green sauce tastes like horse **** last time I go to the rodeo for dinner.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets start this thing over. Apparently, the first cannibal started off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

When there is not much left the one cannibal says, "throw me a freakin bone here"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"Come on man! Have a heart." 

The eating contest was close. But Skip won by a ....nose."

"Fellow countrymen, lend me your ear."

The comment was made, tongue in cheek. Really.

From the Adams Family "He has your father's eyes." "Take those out of his mouth."


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Two cannibals, a father and son, were elected by the tribe to go out and get something to eat. They walked deep into the jungle and waited by a path. Before long, along came this little old man. The son said, "Oh dad, there's one."

"No," said the father. "There's not enough meat on that one to even feed the dogs. We'll just wait."

Well, a little while later, along came this really fat man. The son said, "Hey dad, he's plenty big enough."

"No," the father said. "We'd all die of a heart attack from the fat in that one. We'll just wait."

About an hour later, here comes this absolutely gorgeous woman. The son said, "Now there's nothing wrong with that one dad. Let's eat her."

"No," said the father. "We'll not eat her either."

"Why not?" asked the son.

"Because, we're going to take her back alive and eat your mother."


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

2 canibals are eating a clown when a third walks up and says what you doing, they respond nothin, just chewin the fat...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe I just google'd "cannibal jokes". It is one of those days.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

"No," said the father. "There's not enough meat on that one to even feed the dogs. We'll just wait."

Gary is again talking about the elk he shot last year.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

momy momy I don't want to see grandma " shut up and keep diggin"


----------

